# Which is better Nikon COOLPIX P7000 , Nikon COOLPIX P500 or fujifilm finepix HS20



## gadge.vaibhav (May 9, 2011)

plz Suggest camera under 20,000 for outdoor photography.


i searched net and  found Nikon COOLPIX P7000 , Nikon COOLPIX P500 or fujifilm finepix HS20. which is better?

am open for other options
having
1. good zoom (about 15x)
2. HD video
3. Manual Controls 

(Picture quality is preference not zoom)
Thanx


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 9, 2011)

Nikon COOLPIX P500 is betta among your choice.. 
it has got much higher zoom, full HD, CMOS sensor for better picture and its lil cheaper than others..


----------



## gadge.vaibhav (May 9, 2011)

Thanx any other options under 25k


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2011)

I am a fan of panasonic fz35 or canon SX20IS SX30IS


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 9, 2011)

i think still Nikon p500 is a gr8 product among all.. 
only SX30IS can be considered if OP want..


----------



## Sounava (May 9, 2011)

None of the three cameras is within your budget of 20k. Anyway, if you are considering among superzooms, my vote goes to Panasonic FZ45.


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2011)

Sounava said:


> None of the three cameras is within your budget of 20k. Anyway, if you are considering among superzooms, my vote goes to Panasonic FZ45.



yup its super camera...he upped the budget to 25k


----------



## gadge.vaibhav (May 11, 2011)

Plz tell me
What is its current price in market ?
Where can i get it in mumbai?
Can i get it gray market?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 11, 2011)

u can get it from gray market.. hardly any problem comes in Digicam.. baki it depends on luck


----------

